# JSP-Ordnerauswahl



## Saschafr (3. Aug 2009)

Hallo,
ich soll eine Webandwendung erstellen, in der es darum geht, Dateien mit bestimmten Informationen zu versehen und diese dann abzulegen. Dazu soll es die Möglichkeit geben, in der Verzeichnis-Struktur einen Ordner auszuwählen. Die Dateien, die sich in diesem Ordner befinden sollen dann entsprechend in einer Tabelle für die Vergabe von den Attributen gelistet werden. 
Ist diese Ordnerauswahl bzw. -anwahl in JSP möglich? Gibt es da die Kombinationsmöglichkeit mit JavaSwing?
Habe zu dem Thema leider noch keine Anhaltspunkte und bin für jede Hilfe offen.


----------



## HLX (10. Aug 2009)

Es ist nicht ohne weiteres möglich, die Verzeichnisstruktur des Servers in einem Auswahlfenster anzuzeigen - und es ist auch nicht sinnvoll den Client darauf zugreifen zu lassen.

Du solltest serverseitig den Ablageort vorgeben und die Information/Datei dort von per Servlet ablegen lassen, wenn der Anwender speichert.


----------



## JanHH (16. Aug 2009)

Ich sehe kein Problem darin, diese Sache mit JSF zu bauen. Man kann doch problemlos innerhalb einer Bean mit File.list() ein Verzeichnis durchgehen und die darin enthaltenen Dateien und Verzeichnisse in einer Datenstruktur zurückliefern, die dann in der JSP mit einer h:dataTable dargestellt werden. Dabei kann man Unterverzeichniss ja auch als h:commandLink darstellen, wodurch man sich dann durch die Verzeichnisstruktur klicken kann.

Die Sicherheitsfrage ist natürlich eine andere, aber die Problemstellung an sich ist lösbar.


----------



## HLX (17. Aug 2009)

Natürlich ist die Problemstellung lösbar. Man könnte sogar über AJAX direkt im kompletten Baum navigieren. Das ist allerdings (genau wie deine Lösung) programmatisch zu lösen - wird also nicht direkt von der Technologie unterstützt.

Ich halte ein solches Feature jedoch nicht nur aus Sicherheitsgründen problematisch. Das ganze müsste z.B. außerdem synchron gehalten werden. M.E. sollte man serverseitige Gegebenheiten unbedingt vom Client fern halten.


----------



## JanHH (18. Aug 2009)

Tja aber ob die Aufgabenstellung sinnvoll ist oder nicht, war nicht die Frage..


----------



## HLX (18. Aug 2009)

Aber sicher: 


> Habe zu dem Thema leider noch keine Anhaltspunkte und bin für jede Hilfe offen.


----------

